# Ulster bank visa debit: Hotel pre-authorisation will not clear



## Time (8 Jan 2011)

I used my UB visa debit card in a hotel in Hungary over the Christmas period. As normal with hotels they will pre-authorise your card and then complete the transaction on leaving. 

The problem is that they completed the transaction and the amount posted to the account but the initial pre auth is still there and showing as unavailable on my account. 

UB don't want to know. How long will it stay around before falling off? Will it fall off of it's own accord. UB are totally clueless and want me to call a 1890 number for disputed transactions. Being overseas 1890 numbers are useless to me. 

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Papercut (8 Jan 2011)

I would have assumed that it would disappear within a few days after checkout, but after reading  THIS POST  on boards.ie it looks as if it could possibly be much longer.

If you have a 1890 number you could try entering it (without any spaces) into the search-box located at the _top right hand corner_ on www.saynoto1890.com which might throw up a geographical number.

I rang UB Debit Card Helpline +353 1 7025244 & their advice was for you to contact the hotel & ask them to remove the pre-authorisation hold. If you cannot contact them or have problems with the hotel doing this ring the above number 24/7 & they will be able to transfer you to the dispute section.

Hope this is of some help.


----------



## Time (9 Jan 2011)

The problem is that the hotel have actually removed the pre authorisation. The problem is entirely at UB's end with how their system settles transactions. That post on b.ie is exactly the issue I am having at the moment. 

I will give that number a go tomorrow.


----------

